# 1968 cornering lamp help



## Kevinf1111 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm restoring A 68 gto with cornering lamps. My problem is I do not have the original fenders. If anyone has A fender with the factory hole for the lamp, I need a template for size, shape, and location. Even a template for the lamp housing location would help. I would be more than happy to send a self addressed stamped envelope to anyone who can help me out with this.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by "cornering light". Do you mean the front turn signal light in the first pic or the arrowhead light in the rear quarter panel in the 2nd pic? I recently had major spinal surgery so would be unable to pull one of my lights to do a template but perhaps another member will.


----------



## Kevinf1111 (Nov 5, 2017)

sorry, it is neither of those. the light is mounted on the side of the fender and illuminates when the directional is on. very rare option. This car is fully loaded.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Kevinf1111 said:


> sorry, it is neither of those. the light is mounted on the side of the fender and illuminates when the directional is on. very rare option. This car is fully loaded.


I know what you are talking about, and yes, rare. I assume the electrical wiring/harness to hook it back up is still in place? 

Might be difficult to get as I can't recall anyone on this forum with the option. I have seen it on other forums and you might do a search, find one of the forums that shows this, and contact the owner. Other wise, you might have to make your best guess on location - don't know anyone who would know it was a tiny bit off anyway.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If not already a member, I suggest joining the GTOAA, the national association for GTO's. They have great classifieds and as a member, you can sell or advertise for parts, info, etc. My membership has been very helpful to me in locating parts not found elsewhere.

GTO Association of America

Best of luck!


----------



## Kevinf1111 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

This one, in the lower front valance, or is it actually in the fender?

View attachment 99913


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The cornering light is seen here in the side/front fender. Very few had them. My brother's '68 Bonneville had them. A special wire harness for the turn signals is also used. When you turned on the turn signal, the lamp lit up and provided illumination to the front/side in which you were turning. It did not flash like the turn signal. Apparently a $33 option.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool option, never seen that one!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Wouldn't hurt to have a copy of the '68 Fisher body manual, should have the dimensions. Have had cornering lamp '69 LeMans fenders in the past. Ended up trimming pieces out to replace the cornering lamp cutouts & carefully welded them up as well as LeMans emblem piercings. May soon be doing the same with several '70 GP fenders currently have. Many restorers & longtime Pontiac collectors consider the cornering lamps as breaking up the clean lines of the GTO front fenders & have deleted them during the restoration process.


----------



## Asp (Jan 24, 2018)

Kevin i can help you out with that, funny story i have a new old stock fender sitting here with the cornering light hole.
drop me a message and i'll send you a pic of the fender, if you need more info we can figure it out


----------

